# Programador universal de Microcontroladores



## furianos (Dic 26, 2009)

Buenas, dando vueltas en la red encontre este programador de muchas marcas de micros y memorias. Atmel, ST, Intel, Microchip, etc...

el modelo es TOP2007, Universal Programmer (no me imagino es que se basaron para ese nombre ¿?)

Alguien lo usa ? o lo conoce ? que tal es ? 

A mi me parecio muy practico por que quiero programar micros de Atmel y Microchip, teniendo este no necesito las placas de desarrollo de cada marca...

Les dejo una foto y un txt con los ICs que puede programar

Saludos.


----------



## sancos (Nov 5, 2010)

tengo uno. Esta bien para empezar y ver de que va pero ahora me encuentro que no vale para los pic18f2550 o pic18f4550 que quería. Si fuera ahora me hubiera gastado algo más y comprado el top3100 que es el último de esa casa asi en plan barato.


----------

